# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Χειροποίητο Σταντ

## DimitrisPas13

Σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ένα σταντ για το budgie μου...θα ήθελα να έχει πάνω ξύλο με τρύπες για να περνάει από μέσα,τι ξύλο να προτιμήσω;Επίσης θα φτιάξω ένα δυχτάκι για να σκαρφαλώνει,κάνει το κορδόνι παπουτσιών...επίσης τι μπορώ να βάλω για να βάζω την τροφή και το νερό του...για να το κάνω πιο φυσικό...;;;

----------


## mitsman

Οταν λες ξύλο με τρύπες τι εννοεις????? 

Τα κλαδια που μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις θα τα βρεις εδω: Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?

Τα σχοινια ειναι καλυτερα τα ιστοιοπλοικα που δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπερδεψουν -μπλεξουν τα νυχακια τους μεσα!!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

εννοώ να πάρω το τρυπάνι και να κάνω τρύπες με ποτηροτρύπανο για να περνάει από μέσα!!!

πού θα βρω ιστιοπλοικά σχοινιά;

----------


## mitsman

για το διχτακι το σχοινι..... ποσο μεγαλο κλαδι πρεπει να ειναι ωστε να κανεις τρυπες κι να χωραει να περασει απο μεσα??? δεν ειναι ευκολο αυτο!

----------


## COMASCO

> ποσο μεγαλο κλαδι πρεπει να ειναι ωστε να κανεις τρυπες κι να χωραει να περασει απο μεσα???


+1 δημητρη!!αυτη την απορια εχω και εγω...!!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

συγγνώμη παιδιά εγώ δεν μιλάω για κλαδιά αλλά για ξύλα π.χ.σανίδες!!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Το σταντ της Μαρλεν το εχεις δει? http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B1%CE%BD%CF%84!

Ισως σε βολεψει, αν καταλαβα τι θελεις να κανεις...

----------


## DimitrisPas13

τέτοιο δυχτάκι θα φτιάξω...και περίπου στην ίδια διάμετρο τις τρύπες στο ξύλο!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

καλη σου επιτυχια τοτε...οταν τελιωσεις την κατασκευη περιμενουμε φωτο...

----------


## Athina

Δημήτρη τελικά το έκανες το σταντάκι?

----------


## DimitrisPas13

στα σχέδια είμαι ακόμα....καθώς θέλω να το κάνω όσο πιο φυσικό γίνετε........

----------

